# can you tell me what these african cichlids are?



## bruno19 (Jan 25, 2012)

I bought these cichlids from a big name lfs near me advertised as certain fish, and I just want to make sure I got what I think I got. I don't want to lead you in any direction, so I will not say what I think they are. please let me know what you think
thanks :thumb:

fish 1









fish 1a









fish 2









fish 2a









fish 2b









fish 2c (bottom right)









fish 3 (striped one in front)









fish 4 (fish in middle with faint stripes)


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

OK, I'll be "that guy." It's really hard to tell with the flash reflection. It's best to take the pictures flash-less, or if there's not enough light, then on an angle so that the flash bounces away from the lens, not directly back to it. 

#1 looks to be an Afra of some sort - maybe White Top

#3 looks to be a Pseudotropheus lombardoi (Kennyi)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Ps kingsiezi
2. Metriaclima zebra red top of some species
3. Metricalima lombardoi aka kenyi
4. Cynotilapia afra White top Hara.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

shoot, keep forgetting that the kennyi are now Metriaclima...

But along that note, shouldn't the Afra now be called Cynotilapia zebroides?


----------



## bruno19 (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree about the flash, kenko, it was a bad time to take pictures as that room gets flooded with natural light also making shadows on the glass. I will try your trick of taking the pic at a bit of an angle.

the first pic is pretty clear though and I have 1 vote for kingsiezi and 1 vote afra white top.

is there an easy way to tell the difference between these two fish?

I was told that he was an afra white top. I have a pair, which turned out to be both males. I'll try to get a picture of the other guy and post it as well.



> 1. Ps kingsiezi
> 2. Metriaclima zebra red top of some species
> 3. Metricalima lombardoi aka kenyi
> 4. Cynotilapia afra White top Hara.


#3 and #4 are what I was told... although with kenyi's will a male stay that colour? or will they always turn yellow?


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Haha - actually with the two fish, there was that exact discussion on here a couple years back.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... c&&start=0

There's also a kingsizei profile on the site under Metriaclima pulpican.

Regarding the kennyi, the males will turn color, females will stay blue.


----------



## mgreen44 (Dec 27, 2011)

My male kenyi turned a pearly beige and then a bright yellow he can still turn on his stripes if excited but usually yellow or faint stripes.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep male lombardoi turn yellow often very early 2" or so sometimes later 3-4" or so if dominated by other fish. Quite rair with lombardoi as they tend to dominate.
But the females also can turn yellowish with age 4"+ and dominance esp when holding young.
I do hope you have a big tank and are going to get or have a lot more Mbuna. These four will not play nice in a small tank long term. I see you have a number of other none Mbuna cichlids in there. Em kind of cringe at what will happen once the lombardoi settles and does its usual stuff.
Rats I think Fogelhund is spot on on the Ids. Though maybe No. four seems a little uncoloured as yet for a Cynotilapia afra White top Hara.? Not arguing but think maybe too young to be sure?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

My guess is No. 4 is a female... hence subdued colour. :wink:


----------



## bruno19 (Jan 25, 2012)

no 4. most times it doesn't show it's stripes.... however occasionally it gets almost white with the stripes as shown in the pic... but never more than the 3 or 4 stripes as shown.

can a female change it's color so dramatically back and forth?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bruno19 said:


> can a female change it's color so dramatically back and forth?


Yes


----------

